# Keeps pooping everywhere??



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

The way my hedgy and I usually bond is I take her out of her cage and put her under a blanket on top of my lap. She will usually run around/fall asleep on top of me or next to me.
Lately, she's been pooping in the blanket every single time I take her out. Is there any way I can prevent this or make it stop all together?


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

How old is she? If she is young then it is totally normal because babies tend to poop a lot. I would probably just wait it out. Hopefully when she is older she will stop pooping so much.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Have a designated "poop area" covered in paper towels or somewhere that's easy to clean up (like a tiled bathroom or kitchen floor) and let her run around there for a few minutes before holding her.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I like to put them back in their cage for a few minutes after I've handled them for a minute, that way they are awake and able to go poop. You can also try giving her her footbath first, warm water tends to stimulate poops. When it comes down to it though, poop just kind of comes with the territory. xD


----------



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

She is 14 weeks old. Now whenever we try to bond she poops and pees. Today I tried to keep her in my hoodie and she did it there. She will do it on my bed and my blanket. I can't try to train her because every time I take her out of her cage she tries to burrow somewhere and hide


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

She's still just a baby, she will poop less as she gets older. Meanwhile, just keep a paper towel and some hand sanitizer handy-- it's no biggie.  Just like with human babies, their GI tract is running faster and they have less bowel control than an adult will. Everybody poops, especially baby everybodies! Just be patient-- her cuteness outweighs her poopiness, I'm certain.


----------



## Jem (Feb 16, 2014)

Sato used to poop on me when he's younger. These days this hardly happens even if I take him out for half an hour straight where he roams around actively. I just paid more attention to him back then. When his poop or pee stance is up, I'll move him.


----------

